# Lass 2.0 - Videos! Info! Stuff!



## noiseboyuk (Dec 24, 2011)

Will have to watch later when not a creature is stirring, not even a mouse....

http://audiobro.com/lass-2-0/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhnth9MDh4U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnPCU14xlwA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3Wih-H8d8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40e9LXDoi5U

Cheers, Andrew K and co!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 24, 2011)

Kick me in the ass and call me miss Daisy, this is the most lass-tastic update ever made! Exceeding my expectations by far!

Now all we have is the issue of waiting. A long excruciating wait.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Tone greatly improved.


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2011)

I love what I'm seeing and hearing in these videos. Those aleatoric patches are very effective, and the controllable vibrato example sounds amazing. And to think that these first four videos represent only a portion of the new material in LASS 2.0- I can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there any info on the price btw?


----------



## Lex (Dec 24, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## PasiP (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks and sounds nice indeed. Only three weeks or so and then I can buy the 2.0 update to Lite and FC. 8)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 24, 2011)

Resoded @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Is there any info on the price btw?



It's $129 for owners of the 5 disc LASS 1.x full, $0.01 for owners of the 3 disc LASS 1.5. I don't think the price for new owners / upgraders has been announced yet. Release first week of Jan.

All looks really really excellent. BTW, I think the much anticipated Stage and Color demo will be the last one up, to tease us to the last - so AFAIK the tone so far is the same as 1.x.

The ARC is gonna save so much time. It's a lot to get our heads around, combined with the cc and keyswitch controls, but SURELY it'll keep everyone happy in terms of the different ways we all like to work - the speed and flexibility looks terrific. The Aleatoric patches sound superb, and the v / nv transitions really smooth. Looks like the Auto Arranger has some cool new features too.

But boy, look at those mouthwatering profiles in Stage and Color:

Ensembles:

Shaw’s Redemption
Psycho
Cape Far
Fellowship Ring
First Murder
Village
Barb’s Adagio 71
Airy Strings

LASS LS

Private Ryan
Perdition
Airy Sordinos

LASS FC (as part of Full only)

AH Solo Violin
Airy Solo Violin
Baroque Violin
HH Solo Violin
LVD Solo Violin
Village Solo Violin
Airy Solo Cello
Yo Cello


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 24, 2011)

Hm, the aleatoric patches are named wrong; shouldn't they be called There Will Be Strings or something? I mean we're practically in 2012 here...

Sounds really nice but I wish the interface weren't so old timey looking. Can't be hard to throw some flaming skulls on there, maybe some glowing DNA strands or heavily redacted government documents.

I have to admit I felt a little cheated after that first video. I assumed the other three would be demonstrating a lot of patches but it turned out to be just a mouse zooming around and clicking on things. My cats disagree though, the last three demos were clearly their favourites.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow - looks like it will be worth the wait. Even with all the wonderful strings options (and with the update) I still find almost daily use for LASS. I consider one of my best 'investments'. Some don't like the sound/tone but that's what I LIKE about it - allows uniqueness in what I deliver.

Congrats Andrew and crew.


----------



## PasiP (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh shit.. Just realised that the Stage & Coloring thing won't be available for Lite and FC.. I guess I need to start saving money for the Full library then..


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice! I look forward to this! o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 24, 2011)

Finished all four vids. Honestly, the $129 update price seems way low. Seriously looks like 3-4 guys - 12 months of work. So many things thought through.

Not to be lazy but do you have a 'template' multi included. Seems like you thought of everything - why not that (all patches / arts / 24 bit)?

o


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 24, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Hm, the aleatoric patches are named wrong; shouldn't they be called There Will Be Strings or something? I mean we're practically in 2012 here...
> 
> *Sounds really nice but I wish the interface weren't so old timey looking. Can't be hard to throw some flaming skulls on there, maybe some glowing DNA strands or heavily redacted government documents.*
> 
> I have to admit I felt a little cheated after that first video. I assumed the other three would be demonstrating a lot of patches but it turned out to be just a mouse zooming around and clicking on things. My cats disagree though, the last three demos were clearly their favourites.



+1 on the interface design. Sounds like a Lexus but looks like the Cracker Barrel restaurant. I liken LASS to a high end auto company but the interface looks, I'm trying to be kind here, dated... 

Beautiful instrument on the inside Audiobro and that's where it really counts!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 24, 2011)

Yup.... tough crowd here. 


.


----------



## Udo (Dec 24, 2011)

dpasdernick @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


+1
Also, design clashes with the audibro logo and font type/style choices look like a bit of a mish-mash (on some pages more than others). Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to the other aspects of the update.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 24, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Yup.... tough crowd here.
> 
> 
> .



Tough crowd indeed. I actually like it. If it were me, there would be a few things I would do differently, but now we are just talking about a matter of taste.

Ok, to those who don't like the interface, how about you take a few minutes, open photoshop, and create an interface that you think looks good. It won't be functional, obviously - it's just a .jpg....design an interface and post the results here, and let's see who thinks it's good. Who knows - maybe someone will design something that's awesome...something that AB will want to use in the future, and that person may have just won a free copy of the next lib.

Oh yeah, one thing - you MUST design something that will fit in the space alloted by Kontakt, which is 634 x 340px.

Any takers?


----------



## caseyjames (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

I watched those videos. That looks amazing.

In the tables video you mention that a great deal of care was taken in creating the default tables. By that do you mean that the bent curve the represents volume is actually a correction to establish a linear dynamic of is it just the curve that you enjoy playing with?


----------



## Udo (Dec 24, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Tough crowd indeed. I actually like it. If it were me, there would be a few things I would do differently, but now we are just talking about a matter of taste.
> 
> Ok, to those who don't like the interface, how about you take a few minutes, open photoshop, and create an interface that you think looks good. It won't be functional, obviously - it's just a .jpg....design an interface and post the results here, and let's see who thinks it's good. Who knows - maybe someone will design something that's awesome...something that AB will want to use in the future, and that person may have just won a free copy of the next lib.
> 
> ...


Don't have the tools. :( Anyway, to reiterate, it's only the cosmetics and I'm really looking forward to the update!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

A UI based on heavily redacted government documents would be bitchin'.

Oh well - at least Audiobro's one looks incredibly clear and easy to use... we'll have to make do I guess.

(I always get a kick out of Choco's awesome posts that people take seriously...)


----------



## wesbender (Dec 25, 2011)

Everything sounds/looks quite good so far.

I only have Lite/FC at the moment, so I'm not really looking forward to the stage/color vid as it will only re-iterate the fact that I need to spend more money to upgrade.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 25, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ 25th December 2011 said:


> Resoded @ Sat Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any info on the price btw?
> ...



129$ is just ridiculously low considering all the content. Will definitely buy this as soon as it releases.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

I updated a few months ago with the LS / Full bundle - that still could be a good option for those upgrading. I was wondering since Stage and Color will obviously have new tonal possibilities for basic LASS, but there are 3 LS specific profiles too.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 25, 2011)

Just WOW, v2.0 will be a game changer (at least for me). Really looking forward to incorporate this into my template. o/~ 

(In terms of the pricing, I would have expected that it is more than that, we'll see. Andrew is a good business man and he totally knows what he does.)


----------



## IvanP (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow! Can't wait to listen to the Stage and Color stuff!

Have the legato patches been altered as well in terms of playability or is it sonic imprint 
related only?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

IvanP @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Wow! Can't wait to listen to the Stage and Color stuff!
> 
> Have the legato patches been altered as well in terms of playability or is it sonic imprint
> related only?



I don't think there's any real change on that score, but I there again I couldn't fault it in the first place anyway. There are lots more legato patches though, inc trills, trems and nv.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 25, 2011)

What exactly does LASS 2 have in the way of sordino articulations? From the list it seems only sustains, and legato on the lite versions. So no shorts, trems, harmonics? :shock:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2011)

This upgrade is so awesome. I don't care if the UI/design is not that good. In fact, it could have been ugly as hell and I'd still be using it!!! :D


----------



## Nostradamus (Dec 25, 2011)

Concerning this stage and color feature all they can do is actually using Kontakt's build in effects combined with some clever scripting, or am I wrong? So by using a good (maybe a coloring) eq and some other effect stuff + some experience in mixing you should be able to achieve similar results, no? I ask because I only have the lite version and to spend so much money to upgrade to full version to have that admittedly nice feature is not an option for me now.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 25, 2011)

Nostradamus, I believe the various colours are obtained through the use of convolution, which means that they are using their own impulse responses, not the stock Kontakt ones. But that's just my recollection from the first unveiling months ago.


----------



## Nostradamus (Dec 25, 2011)

Using the right impulse responses is another possibility which makes sense.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 25, 2011)

I think this is a right step in a cool direction. I am very impressed!

Congratulations, Andrew and team!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 25, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> What exactly does LASS 2 have in the way of sordino articulations? From the list it seems only sustains, and legato on the lite versions. So no shorts, trems, harmonics? :shock:



But Audio Bro also has "LASS Legato Sordino" in the new format. Check it out!

http://audiobro.com/la-scoring-strings/legato-sordino/


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

Nostradamus @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Concerning this stage and color feature all they can do is actually using Kontakt's build in effects combined with some clever scripting, or am I wrong? So by using a good (maybe a coloring) eq and some other effect stuff + some experience in mixing you should be able to achieve similar results, no? I ask because I only have the lite version and to spend so much money to upgrade to full version to have that admittedly nice feature is not an option for me now.



If I understand correctly, these are timbral impulse responses, which is different to conventional eq and also impulse responses that measure a room. It sort of captures the characteristics of a particular recording - from my understanding at least, it's like match EQ - http://www.izotope.com/support/help/ozone/pages/modules_matching_eq.htm (http://www.izotope.com/support/help/ozo ... ing_eq.htm)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> Nostradamus, I believe the various colours are obtained through the use of convolution, which means that they are using their own impulse responses, not the stock Kontakt ones. But that's just my recollection from the first unveiling months ago.



Correct. And it's their own IR approach.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> What exactly does LASS 2 have in the way of sordino articulations? From the list it seems only sustains, and legato on the lite versions. So no shorts, trems, harmonics? :shock:



Scroll down to the bottom to see the chart.
http://audiobro.com/lass-2-0/


----------



## caseyjames (Dec 25, 2011)

caseyjames @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I watched those videos. That looks amazing.
> 
> In the tables video you mention that a great deal of care was taken in creating the default tables. By that do you mean that the bent curve the represents volume is actually a correction to establish a linear dynamic of is it just the curve that you enjoy playing with?



Any ideas on this?

I'm trying to find out if any of the available libraries have a real linear dynamic curve. I don't understand why that bend would be wanted. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

caseyjames @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> I'm trying to find out if any of the available libraries have a real linear dynamic curve. I don't understand why that bend would be wanted. Any one have any ideas?



When you say "if any of the available libraries", do you mean non-LASS? AFAIK no other library has this functionality to be adjustable by the user.

I'm guessing the most likely answer as to why this would be wanted is that it sounds / plays the most natural. There could be things in the recording / editing process that means that a straight linear curve is not the one that sounds the most even in the end - for example, Audiobro could have increased the gain of p samples when originally recording to limit the noise floor, then reduce by the same amount when playing the samples back within Kontakt. Or alternately perhaps this curve increases the perceived dynamic range in a pleasing way. Another idea is that it's well known that LASS's quieter velocity ranges are the sweetest (the first half of the modwheel sees most use), and this may allow for a little more variety in timbre without any large swell in volume in LASS's sweet spot.

In any case, I see that cc tables are part of the A.R.C, so if you prefer a different curve, you'd click a new curve in the A.R.C, and job done.


----------



## caseyjames (Dec 25, 2011)

I really like the tone and attitude of LASS but I'm looking at all available string libraries.

Guessing from how simple the curve is, I can't imagine that its a volume compensation for volume fluctuations across all the dynamics... or at least I hope not.

I want to be able to lower dynamic cc's so that instrument balance remains in tact when i raise or lower a group of instruments. This is more important to me than keyboard playabiliy. What I am looking for is a linear dynamic curve -- as it relates to loudness, not how it maps velocity or another controller to the xfade.

What I want to know is exactly the scenario you posed, are there bumps and inconsistencies in the loudness curves or were the samples mapped programatically using the rms or something similar.

If there is no real linear curve then it seems like some of the other fine tuning for the curve options is putting the cart before the horse, but I really don't know what the deal is as I can't find any info.

merry xmas btw


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

caseyjames @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> I really like the tone and attitude of LASS but I'm looking at all available string libraries.
> 
> Guessing from how simple the curve is, I can't imagine that its a volume compensation for volume fluctuations across all the dynamics... or at least I hope not.
> 
> ...



LASS has never exhibited any bumps or inconsistencies that I've ever noticed, have you experienced this? Don't forget that LASS 2 is exactly the same sample pool as LASS 1, which was regarded as having a very smooth and playable range. LASS 1 has cc tables, but it's just limited to the curve on the velocity layers, not also the gain which is new for LASS 2. LASS 1 has a default curve much like the one we see in the LASS 2 video for the gain, and it seems to work very well. I would expect the tweak here to give a very similar volume response, but give a little more timbral weight to the mps in the bottom half of the cc travel.

I'm not sure why you'd be so concerned about any compensation anyway. Let's take my first possible example (bear in mind, pure speculation here, but this is just to illustrate). In the recording session, they want to get those instruments playing super quiet, so they put in 10db of gain at the front end for p and mp - this way they reduce the relative noise level, make the most of the full bitrate etc. On playback, of course these two velocities will need to be reduced by 10db, and so will need a compensatory curve. This would be a perfectly reasonable method.

But I strongly suspect it isn't this crude, actually. I'm often struck that we treat samples as if they originally were played by robots and need technical perfection on playback before they meet our exacting standards. These were played by real players in groups - I think my last idea is most likely. (again, speculation alert) when they assembled all 4 velocity levels, they discovered that the mp was relatively just a shade strong to produce a completely uniform response. Now, what would you suggest they do? Throw away several days sessions and do it again fractionally quieter? Or just put a small compensation it so it sounds super-smooth and no-one would tell the difference anyway?

Honestly I think you're over-thinking it based on a graphic - I couldn't care less what tweaks are needed at what stage in the process as long as it sounds good in the end, and LASS very much does. It's just an extra degree of customisation so we can all have it exactly as we prefer it... seems a bit unfair that you're casting aspertions on Audiobro's professionalism based on them giving us MORE control! If I want to stay at the lower end of the cc range most of the time, compared to the average user, then these tools enable me to do that quickly and easily... I think that's the sort of thing this extra control is designed to help with.


----------



## caseyjames (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey hey,

I think you are missing my aim.

I want a linear curve so that I can use LASS (which I don't have) with other sample libraries with linear curves, where I can match the low and high ranges.

This way when I lower the dense dynamic cc's for multiple channels they maintain their relative balance to one another, so I don't constantly have to readjust the balance of a lot of instruments.

This is not a matter of me over thinking. This workflow saves a lot of time and helps me hit deadlines. Like I said I really don't care about playability as I don't compose directly with samples anyway, its a zero issue.

What I'm trying to find out is, is LASS truly flat (or in the ball park disregarding minor bumps) when all the curve settings are flat, or is it not? I'd love to find out that this is the case with LASS but this feature would weigh heavily in my decision to grab any library so if there is another with this feature... (cinestrings? miroslav?)


----------



## david robinson (Dec 26, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> caseyjames @ Mon Dec 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to find out if any of the available libraries have a real linear dynamic curve. I don't understand why that bend would be wanted. Any one have any ideas?
> ...



ok.
tell us that sweet spot.
j


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 26, 2011)

caseyjames @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> I think you are missing my aim.
> 
> ...



Nope, over to someone else, I plain don't get it. Beyond pointing out that LASS sounds completely "normal" to me, and it achieves that with a velocity curve that looks much like the one you've seen in the LASS 2 video, and that if for some reason WHEN YOU HEAR AND PLAY IT you don't like it and you can change the curve for all the LASS instruments in a single click to sound any way you want... I've nowhere else to go!


:?


----------



## scientist (Dec 26, 2011)

caseyjames @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> I think you are missing my aim.
> 
> ...



even if it's not linear to your satisfaction, just save the patches with your own curve and you're good to go. or...

i can't speak specifically to LASS but no matter the linearity (or lack thereof) of velocity response of any library, your DAW should have a way to easily compensate. e.g. ableton live has a midi velocity plugin that allows for dynamic adjustment of the incoming midi signal: attenuate, raise the lowest possible value, "compress" velocity values, etc. pop it in front of your VI and adjust at will. i do this regularly to compensate for the relative volume issues between different sample libraries; live even allows me to save presets that include the velocity adjustments.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2011)

caseyjames @ 26.12.2011 said:


> What I'm trying to find out is, is LASS truly flat (or in the ball park disregarding minor bumps) when all the curve settings are flat, or is it not? I'd love to find out that this is the case with LASS but this feature would weigh heavily in my decision to grab any library so if there is another with this feature... (cinestrings? miroslav?)


don't know cine or miroslav but i just layered lass 1.5 with vsl and had the same dynamic behaviour. no cc redraw was necessary. should be no problem with other libraries too. and if: lass 2.0 might be the only library which can be easily adapted to others, especially with this new curve functions.


----------



## vrocko (Dec 26, 2011)

New video on keyswitching posted.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIlV17OCSZM&context=C324f03eADOEgsToPDskKUxSbj7imd5BUPiYQbcKY6 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIlV17OC ... UPiYQbcKY6)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 26, 2011)

vrocko @ Tue Dec 27 said:


> New video on keyswitching posted.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIlV17OCSZM&context=C324f03eADOEgsToPDskKUxSbj7imd5BUPiYQbcKY6 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIlV17OC ... UPiYQbcKY6)



So many possibilities. I'm still trying to figure out how to best setup a new template - how many tracks to use etc. Particularly stuff like switching between an AA version of a patch versus non-AA, mono vs poly, v-nv vs just v, and then playing individual divisi vs ensemble... blimey, that's a load of options right there on top of the diffierent artics. You can probably do the whole lot on one channel if you're minded to, but which is the least confusing, fastest way to do use it in practice.... decisions decisions.

Anyone got any early thoughts with regard to how many tracks to use?


----------



## dedersen (Dec 27, 2011)

So far Ihaven't seen anything that will change my approach. I use separate tracks for short and long articulations, keyswitchibg between different types of short/long arts. I find this works as,a good compromise between track count and flexibility, as I rarely need to layer long articulations with other long articulations. For LASS, I have a folder with separate divisi and a single midi trackthat transmits to all divisi. FC get separate tracks.

It seems like 2.0 will offer me a nicer interface for setting up keyswitches, but won't change my approach. I am hoping Andrew has something more up his sleeve though, he was hinting at a new approach to keyswitches in some of tge 2.0 discussions.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 27, 2011)

+1 on what Guy was saying. 

Perhaps Andrew will come on board to explain to us how to incorporate AA and non-AA sections without having a ton of Kontakt multi-instruments in our templates. 

Oh yeah, LOVE Andrew's videos and their easy explanation of things. I could use a couple more of my other main developers to follow suit. 


.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 28, 2011)

Why don't you just use cc commands to switch between AA and non-AA mode? Is it because you want to be able to use AA for more than a single section?

I forgot to add that I am super psyched about 2.0, something which should be quite obvious for anyone frequenting the audiobro forum.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

dedersen @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Why don't you just use cc commands to switch between AA and non-AA mode? Is it because you want to be able to use AA for more than a single section?
> 
> I forgot to add that I am super psyched about 2.0, something which should be quite obvious for anyone frequenting the audiobro forum.



I'm used to having things on separate tracks, which is fast and flexible if a bit messy, and allows me to merrily break all the rules to do What Just Works - both a good and a bad thing. So I might have an auto-arranged chord low on the violins, then have a single lead line with mono legato on the full ensemble up the top in octaves on 1st and 2nd violin. Like I say, I know that's "wrong" and gets me into bad habits, so perhaps it's a good time to use the cc changes.

The other thing about those though is that it's a bit annoying sometimes because it's not always clear where you are - you're forever trying to play one and getting the other because you forgot that was the last mode you were in. It's no biggie - just record a cc change back - but it's just a little hiccup to slow you down. One thing I'm hoping to use there which will help is the Euphonix, mapped via Cubase's quick controls - if when composing it's always in the Quick Control mode, it's pretty easy to see if the fader is up or down, and thus which mode you're in. I'm thinking of mapping one fader to the AA, and another to mono / poly. But even then, I'm wondering if separate tracks are easier... lots of pros and cons to weigh up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> dedersen @ Wed Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just use cc commands to switch between AA and non-AA mode? Is it because you want to be able to use AA for more than a single section?
> ...




In the same boat really (for flexibility) - but in the end I went for CC control. But, not always sure it's the preferred way but perhaps OVERALL for my flow the best way - YMMV. I have a feeling with ARC and such my 'workflow' is going to change with LASS 2.0. :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a killer upgrade!!! Any chance that there might be ARC presets, to save us the time to set up what might be pretty common combinations?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Sounds like a killer upgrade!!! Any chance that there might be ARC presets, to save us the time to set up what might be pretty common combinations?



They're already ahead of you, Ned! Andrew said a coupla weeks ago that ARC multis were about the last things on their to-do list because "ARC is so deep that we want people to simply load a Multi and have it all set up for you".

Chances are these will help me to decide which way to go, I'm sure they've thought of everything way before I have....

EDIT - no sooner have I typed, than another tutorial is up - Keyswitching with instrument banks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhxKvgjO0iQ&list=UUCAL1Uu6jd98kUItzo5ISUA&index=1&feature=plcp (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhxKvgjO ... ature=plcp) . I'm beginning to think you might be able to have pretty much all of LASS in one instance of Kontakt... pretty amazing stuff. I think these ARC multis will be a godsend.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

OK - THAT's what I wanted to see. I spend most of my 'programming' time on strings. This will great reduce that to allow more focus on the writing. Simply brilliant Andrew and crew.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a killer upgrade!!! Any chance that there might be ARC presets, to save us the time to set up what might be pretty common combinations?
> ...




Guy - considering multithreading of our CPU's I wonder if it would be better to have say, 3-4 instances of Kontakt for LASS 2? (by section perhaps). Needed? I am running K5 within VEPRO 5.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Guy - considering multithreading of our CPU's I wonder if it would be better to have say, 3-4 instances of Kontakt for LASS 2? (by section perhaps). Needed? I am running K5 within VEPRO 5.



Well I realised my maths is WAAAAY out anyway! Well, if you go full divisi throughout, anyway. I'm not sure the CPU use will be too much of an issue on a high spec processor though, would it? Kontakt usually doesn't break into a sweat even with all guns blazing.

But practically you're right - 4/5 instances is probably the way to go. Need to number crunch.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy - considering multithreading of our CPU's I wonder if it would be better to have say, 3-4 instances of Kontakt for LASS 2? (by section perhaps). Needed? I am running K5 within VEPRO 5.
> ...




Yea my gut says it should be ok. The obvious one is ganging the vlns 1 and 2 on the same instance as they share sample pool (ram saver). BUT it would be good to have all of LASS 2.0 on ONE instance.


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2011)

ARC looks neat - however, that functionality already exists: I have all of LASS set up on five MIDI tracks: Vln I, Vln II, Vla, Cello, Dbl Bass. AA and articulations are selected via CC's. Works great with expression maps in Cubase.

Vln/Vla are on one Kontakt instance and Cello/Dbl Bass are on another, so I'm using two instances of Kontakt.

I still have occasional trouble with the AA and chasing controllers, though, so maybe working it through ARC will be better.

Gotta say: I'm always amazed when I see these videos bragging about "being able to put all articulations on one track". I've been doing that for years w/ VSL...! still don't understand how people work with different tracks for different articulations - I could never sequence that way...

rgames


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 28, 2011)

rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Gotta say: I'm always amazed when I see these videos bragging about "being able to put all articulations on one track". I've been doing that for years w/ VSL...! still don't understand how people work with different tracks for different articulations - I could never sequence that way...
> 
> rgames



+1

It is more very frustrating to work with different tracks for only one instrument.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> ARC looks neat - however, that functionality already exists: I have all of LASS set up on five MIDI tracks: Vln I, Vln II, Vla, Cello, Dbl Bass. AA and articulations are selected via CC's. Works great with expression maps in Cubase.
> 
> Vln/Vla are on one Kontakt instance and Cello/Dbl Bass are on another, so I'm using two instances of Kontakt.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comments. rgames - now with your set up - how are you doubling (same section and (A, B or C) i.e. - vln 1 B - spicc and stacc, etc.)?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> ARC looks neat - however, that functionality already exists: I have all of LASS set up on five MIDI tracks: Vln I, Vln II, Vla, Cello, Dbl Bass. AA and articulations are selected via CC's. Works great with expression maps in Cubase.
> 
> Vln/Vla are on one Kontakt instance and Cello/Dbl Bass are on another, so I'm using two instances of Kontakt.
> 
> ...



There's a lot more to come with the ARC - there's an advanced keyswitch video due by the end of the week, we've only seen the basics so far!

VSL, especially with VI Pro, is really configurable. But I don't know of any non-VSL library that natively can work this way. Also one of the great things about the ARC is how integrated everything is when set up - loading / unloading samples by section or globally, switching legato modes etc. Maybe VI Pro can do all this, I'm not sure.... but I bet the ARC will be a helluva lot easier even if it can.


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Thanks for the comments. rgames - now with your set up - how are you doubling (same section and (A, B or C) i.e. - vln 1 B - spicc and stacc, etc.)?


I use Vln I A, B, and C in instrument banks on the same MIDI channel. Then Vln II A, B, and C are in instrument banks on the next MIDI channel. Then Vla A, B, C in instrument banks on the next channel, etc. You can throw the FC in there, as well, but I don't use them.

So, one channel controls three patches: Vln I A, B, C. Another channel controls another three patches: Vln II A, B, C. Still another channel controls another three patches: Vla A, B, C, etc. The instrument banks are switched using CC's to select the articulations. The CPCandKeyswitcher script makes sure the CC's are synched when switching articulations.

If you want, you can then load them all up again in separate patches with their own MIDI channels (if you want access to only Vln I A, for example). Kontakt doesn't re-load the samples, it just accesses them via another MIDI channel. I have it set up that way but haven't ever used the individual sub-sections - I always use the AA.

In my template, I have one track for Vln I, one for Vln II, one for Vla, one for Cello, and one for Dbl Bass. So five total tracks. I then have a folder track with 20 additional tracks for the individual patches, but like I said I haven't ever used those, so that folder just stays collapsed. See the pic below - it also shows how the articulations show up when you set up the expression maps.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> There's a lot more to come with the ARC - there's an advanced keyswitch video due by the end of the week, we've only seen the basics so far!
> 
> VSL, especially with VI Pro, is really configurable. But I don't know of any non-VSL library that natively can work this way. Also one of the great things about the ARC is how integrated everything is when set up - loading / unloading samples by section or globally, switching legato modes etc. Maybe VI Pro can do all this, I'm not sure.... but I bet the ARC will be a helluva lot easier even if it can.


I've been dropping hints for a while that I'd LOVE to see VSL license the VI Player to other developers. Kontakt's great, but there's no comparison to the VI player for doing orchestral work.

rgames


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a very neat setup, Richard. It's very different to how I work... I dunno if I'd get on with it QUITE that streamlined. I quite like how CineBrass was done, with a legato and an articulations patch per instrument... that might be a good halfway house. With CB 1.1 you can in theory do it all from one patch, but I found that too frustrating. Actually thinking about it I think my logic is that I like a mono and a separate poly track rather than a long / short... I realise its a cc switch away but I guess I must think in terms of lead / non lead and like the immediacy of knowing instantly where I am there. Another option might be to have, say, 3 tracks per instrument - typically mono, poly long, poly short, but all sharing exactly the same keyswitches, which might be useful and flexible for layering etc.

Really like the hidden divisi idea, btw.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool Richard. I different path but I like it. Let's see how LASS 2.0 ends up on all the tutorials. I may set it up likewise.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 28, 2011)

Please forgive me if I've missed this in this thread - but did Andrew say there were going to be some Keyswitch and Banks presets that come with LASS 2? 

It''d be nice to see some of AudioBro's handiwork in advance of having to conceive of the (several possible) best workflows. I know that in time it will probably be best to make a tailored, personal LASS template but having a starter idea in hand would be helpful. 

.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Please forgive me if I've missed this in this thread - but did Andrew say there were going to be some Keyswitch and Banks presets that come with LASS 2?
> 
> It''d be nice to see some of AudioBro's handiwork in advance of having to conceive of the (several possible) best workflows. I know that in time it will probably be best to make a tailored, personal LASS template but having a starter idea in hand would be helpful.
> 
> .




Great idea to have template ideas from Audiobro. It would be a great way for us to try different ideas - quickly.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Please forgive me if I've missed this in this thread - but did Andrew say there were going to be some Keyswitch and Banks presets that come with LASS 2?
> 
> It''d be nice to see some of AudioBro's handiwork in advance of having to conceive of the (several possible) best workflows. I know that in time it will probably be best to make a tailored, personal LASS template but having a starter idea in hand would be helpful.
> 
> .



Yes - they are doing ARC and S&C multis.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the kind words... and sorry for being absent on this thread for so long. Between the update, the Holidays, my kids, my wife, family... and sleep... I forgot to check on my home-away-from-home: VI.

Ok.. to answer a few questions:

The Sonic Profiles (based on the sound of famous scores and orchestral recordings) in the Stage and Color component of ARC were created internally at audiobro. A lot of time and research were involved in creating them and in the end, we decided to pack these Sonic Profiles in the form of IRs that reside in the Kontakt Convolution engine.

These Sonic Profiles (or Colors) are 1 component to the Stage and Color feature. They can probably be best described as the "tone" of the recordings that inspired them. Then there is a separate Reverb component that is also part of the Stage and Color (S&C). And lastly, there is the positioning of the instruments which includes panning, depth (with air absorption) and stereo width controls.

These will all be explained in upcoming S&C videos.

What Key Switching is the best? There is no answer that will fit everyone. Everyone has their preferred KS workflow.

I will say this, once you see how the ARC's KS can layer patches (in upcoming advanced KS video), I believe even those of us who don't usually use KSs will be somewhat inclined to rethink their approach. Remember, with the ARCs KS, you can still have all your patches loaded as they normally would be, and with the use of a single KS MiDI Channel, you can do some very cool things. 

Regarding CC curves, you can set the up any way you want. It's easy and fast... and non-destructive with regards to the original default presets.

Thanks again guys!!

If I don't respond for a few days... please be patient... I'll be more available once we give birth to this update.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems to be a very useful update, congratulations !
Andrew , are you thinking to make an lass lite and lass first chair update in 2012 ? I have both and will be very interesting by this features. ( of course, I know it isn"t the priority now with this new release)
best, et bonne année

Damien


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 29, 2011)

damstraversaz @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> It seems to be a very useful update, congratulations !
> Andrew , are you thinking to make an lass lite and lass first chair update in 2012 ? I have both and will be very interesting by this features. ( of course, I know it isn"t the priority now with this new release)
> best, et bonne année
> 
> Damien



Not that I live and breathe every word that Andrew and Sebastian utter or anything, but just in case it IS a few days til Andrew returns:

Yes, they've said both LASS Lite and FC will have updates, and they will follow on after LASS full & LS. However (and its a big however) they won't have an ARC - or Stage and Color. They will have things like the legato trills & trems, the upgraded ART etc.


----------



## devastat (Dec 29, 2011)

Will the Stage and Color and ARC work with Lass LS when you get the Lass full version?


----------



## dedersen (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, it seems there will be presets specifically designed for LASS LS, for example one to mimick the Road to Perdition sound. Should be interesting to hear.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 29, 2011)

devastat @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Will the Stage and Color and ARC work with Lass LS when you get the Lass full version?



Yes


----------



## dedersen (Dec 29, 2011)

Guy, you need to start charging Andrew something for helping him out here at VI control.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2011)

Has there been news about what will follow this 2.0 for LASS full & LS? If I heard of more short note possibilities (and more arts in sordino, I would be very interested !


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 29, 2011)

Excuse me if I have lost track, but have there already any demos upped with enabled stage + color?


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 29, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Not that I live and breathe every word that Andrew and Sebastian utter or anything, but just in case it IS a few days til Andrew returns:
> 
> Yes, they've said both LASS Lite and FC will have updates, and they will follow on after LASS full & LS. However (and its a big however) they won't have an ARC - or Stage and Color. They will have things like the legato trills & trems, the upgraded ART etc.



thanks a lot for the answer ! without ARC, these update will be very interesting ( new ART, NV-Vib... ). ARC seems to be a powerful system, but you can do actually a lot of thing with lass using mindcontrol for articulations ( of course ARC is a lot more, but it seems to be too a lot more complexe). 

Damien


----------



## dedersen (Dec 29, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Excuse me if I have lost track, but have there already any demos upped with enabled stage + color?



Not yet. They should come soon, according to the audiobro forum. Quite anxious to hear them, to me it is one of the potentially most interesting aspects of this very impressive update.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jesper,

I'm going to answer your question you posted on the audiobro forum here as well because it might interest others.

You asked about layering sounds in Key Switching (KS).

the ARC's Key Switcher shines in this regard. You can layer up to 8 (!) patches on 1 KS.

Here's an example of a cool use (Sebastian had this idea and will do a video demonstrating this -- I believe).

Imagine 3 KSs to give you regular divisi, sordino divisi, hybrid divisi. With the ARC's KS, you can set it up this way:

*Key switch:

C0 = Regular Divisi (Vlns I Leg FC / Vlns I Leg A / Vlns I Leg B / Vlns I Lec C)
C#0 = Hybrid divisi (Sord Vlns I Leg A / Sord Vlns I Leg B / Vlns I Lec C)
D0 = Sordino Divisi (Sord Vlns I Leg A / Sord Vlns I Leg B / Sord Vlns I Lec C)*

So... you have C0 for regular, D0 for Sordino, and in between, you assign C#0 for hybrid divisi. It's very cool to instantly KS between regular divisi, Sordino divisi and hybrid... all on 1 midi track.... AND still be able to play those patches individually from their own MIDI channel if you want.

Where it gets _REALLY_ cool, is you can have the Sordino patches set to (say) the Private Ryan Stage and Color Preset and the regular (non-sordino) patches set to (say) Barb's Adagio color. 

The possibilities can be pretty cool. We're pretty excited about it... we're hoping the rest of you will find it inspiring.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dedersen (Dec 29, 2011)

Now THAT will definitely make me rethink my template organization. Awesome news, Andrew, I had a feeling there was a lot more to this than I thought at first.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2011)

Ouch! As they say, no news is bad news!! >8o


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2011)

jamwerks @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Ouch! As they say, no news is bad news!! >8o



Hi Jamwerks,

Sorry... I missed your question... 



jamwerks @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> Has there been news about what will follow this 2.0 for LASS full & LS? If I heard of more short note possibilities (and more arts in sordino, I would be very interested !



We have some ideas/plans regrading that... but we are not going to discuss them until we are ready. So "no news" is not necessarily "bad news" :wink: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> We have some ideas/plans regrading that... but we are not going to discuss them until we are ready.



I can understand not disclosing future plans. So I'll wait and see. But this "not no news" is already music to my ears. o/~ 

On the fast demos I've heard with LASS, the shorts (spicc & stacc) often sound to long, and on slow stuff on the contrary they can sound too short. As we know, real players have an extremely large pallet of lengths, and not having any control or options kills my libido. :shock: 

Maybe Kontakt 6 which would normally be out in September '12, will have time stretching capabilities similar to VIP 2, which is amazing imo. Or maybe you guys could just do it for us. There must be so programs-macros that could batch process all that.
And shorts and trems for sordinos would be a must for me.

Really love your sound, group (1,4,8,16) approach, and all the new stuff in 2.0! o-[][]-o 

I'll be buying in the coming months and am looking at both LASS & 8Dio


----------



## dedersen (Dec 31, 2011)

rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> In my template, I have one track for Vln I, one for Vln II, one for Vla, one for Cello, and one for Dbl Bass. So five total tracks. I then have a folder track with 20 additional tracks for the individual patches, but like I said I haven't ever used those, so that folder just stays collapsed. See the pic below - it also shows how the articulations show up when you set up the expression maps.



Did you notice a change in how well VST expression maps work in Cubase 6 vs Cubase 5? I haven't updated yet, but if VST expressions are better implemented, that may just convince me to abandon Cubase 5. I had loads of issues with VST expression maps, chasing articulations not working, weird drawing issues in the piano roll, etc. I ended up abandoning them despite the fact that I really enjoyed the workflow.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 31, 2011)

dedersen @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > In my template, I have one track for Vln I, one for Vln II, one for Vla, one for Cello, and one for Dbl Bass. So five total tracks. I then have a folder track with 20 additional tracks for the individual patches, but like I said I haven't ever used those, so that folder just stays collapsed. See the pic below - it also shows how the articulations show up when you set up the expression maps.
> ...



I'd be curious about this too.

Steinberg was supposed to make VST Expression maps for LASS 2 years ago. With the coming of LASS 2.0 key switching and CC carryover functionality... this might be something to bug them about again.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 1, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Sun Dec 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.... tough crowd here.
> ...


Me, oh! Pick me!





Those colors represent the woods of the strings: african black wood (ebony), Spruce & maple. With brown LED lights to fit the theme.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 1, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jan 01 said:


>



Very nice indeed!

But I'm perfectly ok with what the guys have, and couldn't bear one more 11th hour, 59th minute and 59th second delay over a UI lick of paint... it's out this week!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 1, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> But I'm perfectly ok with what the guys have, and couldn't bear one more 11th hour, 59th minute and 59th second delay over a UI lick of paint... it's out this week!


Thanks. No need for delays But it would be fun to see something refreshed later on. If a design is awful enough it's uncomfortable to work in. I don't mind the original aside from granny's wallpaper, but then again I'm a design whore and get caught up in things like that :D


----------



## rgames (Jan 1, 2012)

Thonex @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> dedersen @ Sat Dec 31 said:
> 
> 
> > rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:
> ...



Me too.

Expression maps have worked for me with all of VSL and Hollywood Brass but not LASS - Cubase doesn't chase the articulations correctly when working with LASS. The biggest problem is when I'm trying to use auto-divisi - if I start in the middle of a legato line, it usually acts as though it's on the staccato, so when CC64 is set to sustain, I get repeated staccato notes and not legato notes. Only solution I've found is to start playback well ahead of CC and artic changes. Pain in the butt...

I can't tell if it's a Cubase problem or a Kontakt problem - every now and then it works correctly. I'm using instrument banks for the artics and there's some incompatibility between the CCKeyswitcher script (or whatever it's called) and the way Cubase chases the artics and controllers.

I paid for the upgrade in the hopes that ARC would take care of this problem  Expression maps are a HUGE timesaver for me - I'd really love to have them working with LASS.

Other than LASS, Cubase 6 handles expression maps MUCH better than 5 - that was the primary reason I did the upgrade. Like I said, they now pretty much work with everything except LASS. Even with LASS, I think they mostly work, just not when using auto-divisi.

rgames


----------



## gaz (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm new to Cubase 6 (recently migrated moved from Pro Tools) and am interested in using expression maps. Are there any templates available for various libraries or do I have to create them myself?


----------



## rgames (Jan 1, 2012)

gaz @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> I'm new to Cubase 6 (recently migrated moved from Pro Tools) and am interested in using expression maps. Are there any templates available for various libraries or do I have to create them myself?


VSL has some available but I've always made my own.

Expression maps are great because they allow you to think more like a composer and less like a DAW technician: you write a single line and notate it like you would on a regular score, then Cubase takes care of figuring out the CC's/keyswitches/etc.

It takes time to setup up but once you do it's extremely handy, especially when doubling lines, adding harmonies, etc. It's just drag-and-drop and you can read it like a normal score (i.e. each line is on one track, not multiple tracks for different articulations). So reading across multiple lines is just like reading a regular score. I don't understand how folks do that with a lot of articulations... I would be confused!

rgames


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jan 1, 2012)

rgames @ Mon Jan 02 said:


> VSL has some available but I've always made my own.



Oh yes, Expression maps are really great and one thing I liked with VSL - and now you tell me you can create your own for other libraries!? Sometime soon I will bother you for a quick tutorial :lol: 

For me, it's clearly a feature that should be easily done with any library!


----------



## hazza (Jan 1, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if the key switches are 'hardwired' to receive only note messages, or could I set it up to respond to CC/program change messages instead? I hate keyswitch notes clogging up my parts!


I guess I could set up some transform objects in Logic's environment, bit of a PITA though.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jan 01 said:


>



This does look pretty darn good!


----------



## dedersen (Jan 1, 2012)

FredrikJonasson @ Mon Jan 02 said:


> rgames @ Mon Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > VSL has some available but I've always made my own.
> ...



It's actually very simple to make your own expression maps. No trickery involved. It was getting it to actually WORK properly in Cubase 5 that ended it for me. Think I'll need to fork out the cash for a Cubase 6 upgrade based on what Richard said.

EDIT: Okay. Cubase 6 ordered, need to hit the ground running with this monstrous LASS 2.0 upgrade. It does bother me a bit that Steinberg seem to make a habbit out of forcing customers to pay for what is essentially stuff that should have been fixed for free in the previous version. Luckily I guess there is more to Cubase 6 that just the now functioning VST expressions.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 1, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sat Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Weaver @ Sun Dec 25 said:
> ...



Classy.


----------



## dedersen (Jan 2, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> Me, oh! Pick me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks really nice. I agree with the comments regarding the GUI, especially for the new ARC pages (the front page is a particular offender) it looks a bit messy. The graphics for the individual Kontakt instruments I find much nicer. Maybe a 2.01 upgrade with Audun as hired help?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 2, 2012)

hazza @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> Could anyone tell me if the key switches are 'hardwired' to receive only note messages, or could I set it up to respond to CC/program change messages instead? I hate keyswitch notes clogging up my parts!
> 
> 
> I guess I could set up some transform objects in Logic's environment, bit of a PITA though.



+1. I personally prefer to work with midi CC messages over keyswitches. Though if need be I can use a Kontakt script to turn midi CC's into key switches, it would be nice to have this option built in if possible.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 2, 2012)

rgames @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Gotta say: I'm always amazed when I see these videos bragging about "being able to put all articulations on one track". I've been doing that for years w/ VSL...! still don't understand how people work with different tracks for different articulations - I could never sequence that way...
> 
> rgames



+1. I even setup my own custom Logic environment to allow this kind of work flow using midi CC's to switch articulations on a single track. When I see people with HUGE template track lists for each articulations, I shutter inside, but whatever gets the job done I guess.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.



dedersen @ Mon Jan 02 said:


> Looks really nice. I agree with the comments regarding the GUI, especially for the new ARC pages (the front page is a particular offender) it looks a bit messy. The graphics for the individual Kontakt instruments I find much nicer. Maybe a 2.01 upgrade with Audun as hired help?


It would be wonderful to help, a great library needs a great GUI, not purely for the prettyness of things but also most importantly to look soothing and tidy. Alot of the workflow happens in a interface enviroment.


----------



## rgames (Jan 2, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Mon Jan 02 said:


> It would be wonderful to help, a great library needs a great GUI, not purely for the prettyness of things but also most importantly to look soothing and tidy. Alot of the workflow happens in a interface enviroment.


Depends on your workflow: I don't see the interface for any of the libraries I use - they load up on my slaves every morning and the only things I see are tracks in Cubase 

For setting up an orchestral template, though, VSL's VI player is light years ahead of all the other interfaces. ARC is kind-of moving in that direction but there's still a lot that's missing (e.g. cell crossfades).

rgames


----------



## dedersen (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree, the VSL VI player is unsurpassed in this regard. I suppose it's because it is custom built for the purpose of orchestral sounds.


----------



## scientist (Jan 2, 2012)

does anyone know if/when 2.0 will migrate to lite and first chair?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 2, 2012)

scientist @ Mon Jan 02 said:


> does anyone know if/when 2.0 will migrate to lite and first chair?



From what Andrew has said in the past, it shouldn't be too long after the release of Full. LS comes next, then Lite and FC. Note that the latter two won't have the ARC or Stage and Color, but will have all the other stuff like the legato trems, updated ART etc.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 9, 2012)

By the way was LASB (Brass) only rumours?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 9, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Mon Jan 09 said:


> By the way was LASB (Brass) only rumours?



It's more than rumour in as much that Andrew has confirmed they intend to cover all the sections. I remember he did say a little while ago that he felt bad about the LASS 2 delays, so wouldn't talk about other products til they were actually ready to go. So it could come out tomorrow (well, highly unlikely I think right now!) or in 2020.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 9, 2012)

noiseboyuk said:


> So it could come out tomorrow (well, highly unlikely I think right now!) or in 2020


Probably closer to 2020 as it'll most likely need the processing power of Kontakt 11 to do do everything that Andrew and Sebastian will want. :D 

.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 9, 2012)

While I'd love to see a LASB, I would really love to see LA Scoring Winds! I feel like there really isn't any amazing woodwind VI. I do not like the sound of VSL though they have the most elaborate woodwind VI out, and I just do not like the performance and the way the patches were made with Hollywoodwinds. Would love to play/hear what Spitfire's bespoke woodwinds sound like... I actually really love the sound of Albion's woodwinds - just not sampled deep enough.

Please AudioBro make winds... if not somebody I feel there is a market for them.


----------



## dedersen (Jan 9, 2012)

YES! Audiobro Woodwinds, please! LASW is a horrible acronym though.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 10, 2012)

+1 for Audiobro Woodwinds............ I also think it would be a better business move for them as well, to do winds before brass.

Mr A


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. Anxiety @ Tue Jan 10 said:


> +1 for Audiobro Woodwinds............ I also think it would be a better business move for them as well, to do winds before brass.
> 
> Mr A



Only, of course, you just know that within the next 6 months 14 new woodwind libraries will be out.

LASP it is, I guess.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 10, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jan 10 said:


> Mr. Anxiety @ Tue Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for Audiobro Woodwinds............ I also think it would be a better business move for them as well, to do winds before brass.
> ...



A bit of hyperbole, don't you think Guy. My best guess is no more than a baker's dozen. 


o


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 10, 2012)

There should eventually be an Audiobro trombones library, just so there can be a LAST.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 10, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 10 said:


> There should eventually be an Audiobro trombones library, just so there can be a LAST.


 :D 

They could simply be:
LA Scoring brass
LA Scoring woodwinds

"dull" but how do you put one letter at the end without it sounding like a mental ilness?

(this is probably what developers sit and discuss waaay before they start a library)


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok then it's decided... AudioBro will make a woodwind library and we will all let AudioBro take our money!

Keep us updated AB!


----------



## JohannesR (Jan 13, 2012)

Jack Weaver @ Tue Jan 10 said:


> noiseboyuk said:
> 
> 
> > So it could come out tomorrow (well, highly unlikely I think right now!) or in 2020
> ...


For those of you who have downloaded and tested LASS 2.0: How is the CPU load when using the S&C feature with full sections built up of the A, B, C and 1st chair layers?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd love to answer properly Johannes, but it's still a bit confused for me. In Sonar it was a nightmare - clicks and pops everywhere with Stage and Color enabled, but someone on the AB forum says they don't have any issues with Sonar (I couldn't clarify if they were using S&C though).

With VE Pro, it's 100x better. I was still getting the occasional click, but under investigation that was coming from VSL. I only mention it because that makes no sense - it was only streaming 1 instrument from its own SSD at the time, and even with everything else muted it still clicked. Never misbehaved before or since.

To further confuse things, I've now properly jumped into bed with Cubase, and I'm planning to host everything natively in there. I'm only just starting a template, so only have 1st violins there, so not stesss tested at all yet. I'm on an i7 2600k, playing AA chords with everything on peaks at about 50% on one core, so I think it bodes quite well. There's not really been any other reports of CPU issues on the Audiobro forum as far as I can tell, so a) I think I was unlucky that Sonar doesn't seem to like it and b) I think something else was going on in VE Pro, not related to LASS.


----------



## JohannesR (Jan 14, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> To further confuse things, I've now properly jumped into bed with Cubase, and I'm planning to host everything natively in there.



Thanks, Guy. I´m a PC Cubaser myself with everything hosted in the sequenser, but I´m moving in the opposite direction - the samples will be hosted in VE Pro in the template I´m developing. For me, not having to load the entire template when I open a new project, and the fact that Cubase acts a little snappier when hosting the samples outside is more important than total recall on the instrument patches. In my experience, if I have to go back on an old project, chances are that I have got rid an instrument or two in the meantime anyway 

By the way, I really appreciate the LASS 2.0 tests you have made!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 14, 2012)

JohannesR @ Sat Jan 14 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > To further confuse things, I've now properly jumped into bed with Cubase, and I'm planning to host everything natively in there.
> ...



Thanks v much Johannes. I may very well actually revert to VE Pro with the template actually, I see as I'm building it Cubase seems to slow down some.


----------



## adg21 (Jan 15, 2012)

dedersen @ Tue Jan 10 said:


> YES! Audiobro Woodwinds, please! LASW is a horrible acronym though.



+1 

First to release new woodwinds with the bells and whistles of last years brass is in the money :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 15, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Jan 14 said:


> JohannesR @ Sat Jan 14 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 13 said:
> ...




Guy - I came to the same conclusion with Nuendo - WAY more nimble with VEPRO (take the load of the samples). YMMV.


----------

